# How long does it take for a visit visa to be issued?



## Sara82 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi! My husband & I applied for a visit visa to Australia from Pakistan, and are still awaiting our passports and visas! It's been over 3 months now! Can anyone please let me know how much longer will it take? 
Many thanks!


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Sara82 said:


> Hi! My husband & I applied for a visit visa to Australia from Pakistan, and are still awaiting our passports and visas! It's been over 3 months now! Can anyone please let me know how much longer will it take?
> Many thanks!


Normally it takes 10 working days to issue a visitor visa. Did u attend the medicals after submitting the Visitor visa application? If so check with the agent/authority where you submitted the application. They will give you the current status of your appliaction.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

In India, it took about 10 days.. And no medicals were asked.
I would suggest following up with the authorities


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

i think nationality plays a part in this....as the poster above suggested....contact them and see what the hold up is....


----------



## Sara82 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. No medical was required in our case either since we applied for a 3-month visit visa.
I've been calling up the embassy frequently, for an update on our case, but am told "all your external verifications are complete and your case is in the final decision queue" everytime I call. It's so frustrating now coz I've been hearing this since 1.5 months!!! I cant understand why the "final decision" would take sooooo long since it's just a visit visa!!! We were supposed to visit during my daughter's school holidays....they are taking so long with our case that it's been a month since her schools have reopened!
I wish they would just return our passports so we could head off somewhere else for a nice, relaxing vacation!!!!


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

sorry to hear of your plight....

complain to the australian embassy as this is ridiculous....

write to Australian Government

'The Global Manager, Global Feedback Unit,

GPO Box 241, Melbourne, VIC 3001, Australia

as an aussie i would go there and demand to speak to someone other than the office people....and don't leave until you get answers, i mean three months stay and such a delay, come on....

as a non aussie you should do the same....

above address is on their website....


----------



## Sara82 (Jun 24, 2009)

Momo8 said:


> sorry to hear of your plight....
> 
> complain to the australian embassy as this is ridiculous....
> 
> ...



Thank you for your suggestion. I think I'll do as you say...


----------

